# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Europes Vaccine Rollout Has Descended Into Chaos

## JEK

It is an opinion piece, but lots of troublesome points are made.


The real reason goes deeper. It lies in a risk-averse European culture marked, in several countries, by skepticism about vaccines. As a safeguard against public backlash, Europes leaders sought to secure as many guarantees as possible. Tellingly, one of the most difficult points in the negotiations with vaccine manufacturers was the degree of liability the bloc wanted them to accept if anything went wrong. A source close to President Emmanuel Macron of France told me the bloc had been concerned about combining speed with security guarantees  two imperatives that, unfortunately, seldom go well together.

----------


## dadto6

From what I have been reading, appears to be chaos worldwide, not limited to the United States.  Not a good sign that travel without restrictions is in the near future. We are closely approaching more postponement trips to St. Barths than we have completed.

----------


## JEK

> From what I have been reading, appears to be chaos worldwide, not limited to the United States.  Not a good sign that travel without restrictions is in the near future.  It is closely approaching more postponement trips to St. Barths than we have completed.



Yes, if you read this article it is clear that supply is low in Europe due to a lot of EU wrangling. Seems the biggest problem in the US is supply. Som people in  group 1a who registered in early January still haven't been notified.

----------


## stbartshopper

Now the U.S. and other ‘developed’ countries are sending supplies globally. The issue eventually may not be as much availability as it may/will be willingness to receive/not receive the vaccination/s.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

EU has a way of always messing things up.....

----------

